# Fresh Water Sterilizaton



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

OK, probally a dumb question, but how did each of you sterilize your water system prior to use.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

1 cup bleach in fresh water system. Fill water tank. Purge air in water lines by running all faucets. Let sit several hours. Drain fresh tank, and open all underside valves. Replace valve caps, fill fresh water tank with one box baking soda (us a funnel to disolve baking soda as you fill the tank). Same thing again, fill all water lines and let sit overnight.

Drain everything again in the morning. All set!

Randy


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I use the same procedure as Randy except for the baking soda part.

Randy, what exactly is the baking soda procedure for? to help the smell?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Baking soda neutralizes / gets rid of the bleach in the system. Don't want to be drinking bleach, do ya?

Randy


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

amanda lou said:


> OK, probally a dumb question, but how did each of you sterilize your water system prior to use.
> [snapback]48712[/snapback]​


Excellent question, amanda lou !
There is never a dumb question around here...









Camp-on sunny 
MaeJae


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Same as Randy
There are no dumb question.
We all ask and we all learn things all the time.
So keep asking question that's the only way to learn.

Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Didn't bother. We use bottled for everything we consume.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm with Humpty, bottle water for us.

I own stock in Deer Park!! Not really but whoever does should thank me!!

Jason


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Didn't bother. We use bottled for everything we consume.
> [snapback]48860[/snapback]​


We dont use bottles we use cans as they cool down quicker and pack in the fridge better but they dont have too many brands of water in cans. So that means I have to get my water with my daily bread ration which also comes in the same can







.

Beer is made with most of the same ingredients as bread just in different proportions.









The water tank is mainly for the toilet and washing up so I have not had too much of a problem with the on board water system.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Did it per the instructions. Basically same as Randy, but diluted the bleach in water before pouring it in (which he may have done as well). One of those flexible funnels from the auto parts section of your favorite store will be real helpful.

I rinsed the tanks a couple times and didn't do the baking soda.

Since I can't get the trailer near my house, getting a full service hookup on first trip was important.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Humpty said:


> Didn't bother. We use bottled for everything we consume.
> [snapback]48860[/snapback]​


Oh, same here, we dedicate an entire cooler to bottled water. But we do use the camper water to brush teeth, so camper water still hits our mouth.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Baking soda







I will try this next time I clean my tank. Up to now I fill & drain the system several times to ensure the bleach is out. We normanlly bring bottle water as well however; we do bath the kids and they are still small that get water in their mouths. I like to make sure that all water is drinkable even if we don't drink it. Having a well at home, water quality is a big issue with us.

Mod idea - UV light for the Outback water system, has anyone done this? I have a UV light for my water system at home and very please with our water quality results. It would have to be 12V or 120V with an inverter so that it would be ok while dry camping.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Baking soda during that camping season...small amount of Bleach at the beginning of the season. Make sure you flush the bleach tank out prior to any drinking.


----------

